# Let's talk about Benefit!



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

How do you guys feel about your beneficiaries? Your benefactors? Be specific!


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

I opine that benefit, as a relation, does not have meaningful structure of its own beyond the interaction of the quadra values of the participants.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> I opine that benefit, as a relation, does not have meaningful structure of its own beyond the interaction of the quadra values of the participants.


What makes benefit different from other inter-quadra relationships, like supervision, kindred, semi-duality all of which also involve differences of quadra values?


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> I opine that benefit, as a relation, does not have meaningful structure of its own beyond the interaction of the quadra values of the participants.


Cool beans, but that wasn't the point of the thread, bro. Honestly don't you think it's kind of rude to step in with only that to say?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> Cool beans, but that wasn't the point of the thread, bro. Honestly don't you think it's kind of rude to step in with only that to say?


I don't. He didn't agree with the premise of the benefit intertype relation existing. If you think that's 'rude,' you must very sensitive.


Anyways, I don't try to type everyone I meet, but I imagine thinking my benefactor to be closed-minded and delusional.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Benefactor, estp...pure torture because the benefactor can never hear the beneficiary in time enough to make the the beneficiary happy. The consequences are completely unsettling, even horrific. God help me. I met him in 2009. We talked for a little while. Stopped talking early 2010. Resumed summer 2012 and have been interacting for a year...things dont get better in this pair. Its just constant work relation for anyone who wants to know. The quadra benefit is great. stimulation of my ti and his ni, but other than that, pure torture for me. being out of the ring with him will be a better day sad to say.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

great topic.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Cantarella said:


> Honestly don't you think it's kind of rude to step in with only that to say?


No?



> Cool beans, but that wasn't the point of the thread, bro.


What do you think is the point of the thread, then?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> What makes benefit different from other inter-quadra relationships, like supervision, kindred, semi-duality all of which also involve differences of quadra values?


Not very much. Supervision is almost-conflict. Kindred is almost-identity. Semi-duality is almost-duality. ("Almost" meaning that the base function is the same) So I think these relations vaguely resemble their "almost" counterparts which are characterized by identical-quadra plus a bit of discordant values, or opposite-quadra plus a bit of mutual values.

But compared to illusion and business, for instance, I think there is no meaningful difference; it is just quadra values.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I don't. He didn't agree with the premise of the benefit intertype relation existing. If you think that's 'rude,' you must very sensitive.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I don't try to type everyone I meet, but I imagine thinking my benefactor to be closed-minded and delusional.


I'm not "very sensitive," just wondering why even bother commenting at all if the gist of what you have to say is "this is stupid."


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Cantarella said:


> I'm not "very sensitive," just wondering why even bother commenting at all if the gist of what you have to say is "this is stupid."


My comments pertained directly to the nature of benefit relations considering my interpretation of the model structure. The model structure has insight into the relation (specifically that it is driven by quadra values rather than the descriptive characteristics that classically describe benefit). I know plenty of socionists with whom I largely agree about most things who do not agree with my interpretation about adjacent quadra relations, and benefit more specifically.

I am unable to see how the comments could be considered rude just because they were not the anecdote you expected.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> I'm not "very sensitive," just wondering why even bother commenting at all if the gist of what you have to say is "this is stupid."


He said he disagreed with it. Show me where he said "this is stupid." Just because someone doesn't share the same opinion as you doesn't mean you have to take it offensively. 

"I didn't 'take it offensively!'"

You said it was rude. :dry:

Anyways, now that I'm going out of my way to try and type people, I think I do know someone who is my benefactor, and she is closed-minded and delusional. xD


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> He said he disagreed with it. Show me where he said "this is stupid." Just because someone doesn't share the same opinion as you doesn't mean you have to take it offensively.
> 
> "I didn't 'take it offensively!'"
> 
> ...


W/e, sorry for being bitchy, @aestrivex.  Also, if you're talking about me in the last line I will stab you.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> W/e, sorry for being bitchy, @_aestrivex_.  Also, if you're talking about me in the last line I will stab you.


No, I wasn't even paying attention to your signature.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Could someone maybe tell me also why it seems like i have to teach my benefactor EVERYTHING. he's a solid enough benefactor i guess, but he's extremely dense. i guess communication is always gonna be tedious but its been hell trying to re-iterate every little thing. just like the descriptions say, he basically resists everything i say so its like omg...extremely irritating.


----------



## sinigang (May 5, 2012)

@brittauzenne Here's a tip: find your dual instead. Your life will be better. lol


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

sinigang said:


> @_brittauzenne_ Here's a tip: find your dual instead. Your life will be better. lol


Yeah. My dual does provide nice interaction but i say around here pretty regularly now that i want to settle down with an isfp. im gonna get it too.


----------

